# [Any ROM / Any Device] Post your Quadrant Scores



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

First off, I apologize if this is the wrong section, this just seemed most appropriate.

I would like to start up an *any device* type thread. Before flaming, I know, Quadrant is a synthetic benchmark and as such is not a true test of a device's performance, etc...

This is just intended to be a fun thread, and see what type of numbers can be pushed with various devices, and as such can be useful in measuring between devices as well.

I would appreciate if you post device/ROM at minimum with the picture or results, if you want to put clocks, govs, etc... do at your own discretion.

I'll start:

Verizon GS3 [d2vzw/SCH-I535]

Galaxy MOD RLS8/Leankernel 1.0 TW JB Beta

Min: 384 Max: 1809 Gov: ondemand IO: deadline










Nexus 7 8GB [grouper]

AOKP 4.2 Nightly 12/3/Leankernel 0.8 Beta (No PowerHAL adjustments - stock clock)

Min: 204 Max: 1300 Gov: IO: deadline










Did have one over 5,000... but it caused the N7 to crash, and now I can't replicate it to get a screenshot.

Oh, and about the Pinterest... I share my N7 with the girlfriend...


----------



## irish65 (Nov 24, 2012)

DNA
V3 cubed kernel, no OC
9823
Wouldn't let me upload the screenie from my 1080


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I would have never figured you as the quadrant score posting type, goose (not that it matters if you do or not, just didnt see you starting a thread on it).


----------



## irish65 (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh heck ya, I just wish I could up the screens without editing but I understand why. I'll have more with the introduction of more kernels.


----------

